# DFDS Newcastle-Amsterdam-Newcastle Short Break OFFER!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Not sure if it is of ant help to anyone, but we have just booked a short trip to Holland from Newcastle Short Trip, 5 days.

We have booked a Bank Holiday Trip for Family.

An 8m Motorhome Newcastle - Holland Return from £304.

We have booked two *Outside cabins for 6 People in total. £418 (Normally £718).

We normally travel with POSL. However, Same dates booked Direct price from P&O is £700 as they insist on Babies/Infants <3 paying for an adult berth.

Hope it may help some people for A short trip. If you live up North, fancy a change of scenery, May be an advantage with Diesel running at £1.40+ a Litre. Anyone living in or around Newcastle, could save around £200 on Fuel costs alone getting to Dover.

HTH

TM


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hope you have a good time TM but my experience of that route it is just a sea going drunken brawl with stag and hen parties, i would not use it and i only live 9 miles from the terminal in North Shields.A couple of friends went last week and they did not enjoy the experience.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pob*



geordie01 said:


> Hope you have a good time TM but my experience of that route it is just a sea going drunken brawl with stag and hen parties, i would not use it and i only live 9 miles from the terminal in North Shields.A couple of friends went last week and they did not enjoy the experience.


Thanks.

Sounds like the old pride of Bilbao route. And we saw the same kind of behaviour on a trip from Santander to Plymouth With Brittany ferries after p&o finished the Spanish route.

Hoping to be tucked up in bed for 9. Will have our grandchildren with us!

Thanks

Tm


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks TM. Sharing ferry information could become an increasingly valuable service on here - you are right about fuel costs of course and ferry fares vary a lot for basically the same trip. I'm no expert on this by any means but am trying to research it more often now and its clear that booking well ahead is one way of potential saving and being aware of special offers like yours is another. 

Incidentally my neighbour can't believe the Newcastle Norway service has gone despite my assurances - he used it a lot as a biker. Much of my planning right now is for a Norway trip next year and it is a shame the direct ferry is no more. I'll see if there is a possibility of going Newcastle via Holland rather than Harwich Denmark and factoring in the fuel saving - job for Sunday!

Cheers, hope the trip goes well


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Geordie,

I have used DFDS Newcastle Amsterdam return many times and I have seen little to back up what you say. The food and service is excellent and the rooms comfortable. At 300 return outside cabin &,5 mtr MH its easier and cheaper than heading south to Dover from my neck of the woods.

I am guessing that Fri and Sun nights might be good to avoid with people/parties going to Amsterdam for the weekend.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Thanks for the replies.

I take on-board (pardon the Pun) Geordie's comments re Drunken Clientele . But as I said, kind of the par for the course these days. Escapes me how people get so paralytic when on a ship. Doubt they would have a clue if there were an Emergency.

And no different last time I flew to Prague. What a nightmare that was. Never flown since.

Even when we were much younger. We took a P&O Western Channel trip for our summer holiday. The boat was mainly Families also going on holiday for summer. We were shocked as to how drunk the parents were. Some put their kids to bed and those kids that stayed up, ended up putting their parents to bed!.

Jagman.

We too miss the Ferries to Norway. We used to use them Every Winter. As we both still work, this means we are now unable to visit Norway. Taking the longer road or ferry routes is both too expensive and too long

I was hoping the increase in flight prices may have brought a re-think on this route. That coupled with the cost of transporting / freighting certain loads.

Still, we live in hope.

And hopefully might see some of you motorhomers on the trip. Taking up the places that the otherwise aforementioned drunks might take up!.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*



musicbus said:


> Geordie,
> 
> I have used DFDS Newcastle Amsterdam return many times and I have seen little to back up what you say. The food and service is excellent and the rooms comfortable. At 300 return outside cabin &,5 mtr MH its easier and cheaper than heading south to Dover from my neck of the woods.
> 
> I am guessing that Fri and Sun nights might be good to avoid with people/parties going to Amsterdam for the weekend.


Just to Clarify.

The prices are currently:

Out 4th May - Return 8th May (Dock Morning of the 9th)

Any motorhome up-to 4.25m High, any length to 8m Long + 2 Adults (inc 1 infant up-to 3 years)

Inside Cabin £304
Outside Cabin £326

Other dates are available.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*add*

Just to add, if you book early !

I have just priced a Motorhome, 8m long, 2 adults, 1 infant. 5 Days away in December. Newcastle - Amsterdam £278 Return.

Even Better!.

TM


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev. have a good trip, hope to see you before then

Cheers Sid


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*See*



SidT said:


> Hi Trev. have a good trip, hope to see you before then
> 
> Cheers Sid


Hello Sid,

I hope so!.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*See*



SidT said:


> Hi Trev. have a good trip, hope to see you before then
> 
> Cheers Sid


Hello Sid,

I hope so!.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Back*

Okay, we are back now.

On the way out, Princess Seaways, very very busy Friday, mainly Dutch and some German Cars, even the odd French. Very Very few British Registered Cars and only 3 motorhomes.

There were a couple of Hen and Stag parties. Never saw much of them. We had a meal in the Blue Ribband Restaurant with our Family and then went to our Cabins.

Weather a tad choppy (especially leaving port/harbour). Was delayed docking in IJmuden by an hour due to bad weather. I thought it was very stable for a force 7.

*********************************************************

On the way back

Only 400 Passenger. Again mostly Dutch but no Stag or Hens.

We had a meal in the Steakhouse that was nothing short of Piracy on the high seas. Steak meals were €25-€42 each and it was rubbish. Poorly cooked, tough and as I mentioned very expensive.

The Steakhouse and Blue Ribband (the one we enjoyed) were just far too expensive. We travel a lot with Brittany Ferries and P&O (we eat at the Langhams Brasserie). Brittany Ferries food is excellent and good value. P&O is okay. The bars on DFDS are also very expensive too.

In Future, should we travel again With DFDS. We shall eat prior to boarding and take snacks on board. We usually take Breakfast up and a kettle anyway.

Other than that, the service, staff and loading were excellent.

One word I would say about the Stags And Hens. They are fare paying passengers too and help keep the route going. That all helps us and helps the route be profitable and remain, keep it up!.

TM


----------

